# simple dmx lighting using vsa help



## whtevrittakes801 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello,
I have created a prop that is run by VSA and driven by lynxmotion SSC-32U with 12 servo motors. I am very new to VSA and I would like to add simple DMX lighting. I am confused by the interface aside from the open Enttec device and the dmx lights, is there anything else I need to use as a driver as with the servos? do the dmx lights get powered through the DMX cable from PC, or do i need a separate power supply? i tried searching for DMX on here, but since it was too short it did not give any results. It appears as though my path would be:

PC using VSA -->USB Cable--> OPEN USB device ---->DMX cable ----Dmx light canister ---> DMX cable ---> DMX end terminal. 

Is this accurate? if so can anyone recommend a DMX light fixture to Light up my animatronic skeletal organist?

Hopefully this is an ok place for me to post this question...thank you very much!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's a great intro into using DMX in your haunt - http://tinyurl.com/ol2ybt9


----------



## whtevrittakes801 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you very much. I have done a decent amount of research over the past week or 2 and her tutorial was one of the first I watched. I still was not sure if the DMXorcist that she refers to is only needed when controlling 120VDC/12VDC props? For a simple DMX lighting setup, what would be a simple, basic, and cost effective controller to use? I do not need relays or anything like that. Or do i even need a controller at all? My questions are:
1) If i do need a controller for DMX lighting between VSA and the light canister, does anyone have a recommendation that is basic and budget friendly?
2) Does anyone have a basic RGB Light canister they would recommend to light up above an organ... I am thinking I just need 2 lights.
Again, thank you very much. I may run out of time to add this year, but I am hoping with something basic I may have time to add.


----------



## whtevrittakes801 (Feb 2, 2014)

reading through, I had a few typos! just saw the "no edit" rule. soo sorry!


----------

